# Telekom -Hybrid LTE ohne DSL nutzen



## DKK007 (12. März 2016)

Ich wollte mal wissen, was passiert, wenn bei Telekom Hybrid das DSL ausfällt, bzw. man das Kabel rauszieht. Ist ja der einzige LTE-Tarif ohne Drosselung. Eventuell kann das ja bitte jemand einfach mal testen, ob dann das Internet noch geht über LTE. 

Hintergrund: Bei uns gib es nur ISDN, Voraussetzung wäre aber DSL300. Allerdings kann man ja LTE überall nutzen, also wäre die Idee den Tarif einfach über die Adresse von Verwanden zu buchen und die Rechnung an die richtige Adresse zu schicken.


----------



## trigger831 (12. März 2016)

Die LTE Verbindung bleibt auch dann bestehen. Die IP-Adressen ändern sich nicht, schon bestehende auch nicht.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. März 2016)

Soweit ich das mal gehört habe, werden LTE-Zugänge von stationären Tarifen nur für die Funkzellen freigeschaltet, die deinen Wohnort abdecken.
Daher wird das was du vor hast auch nicht klappen.

Wenn bei einem Hybrid-Tarif das DSL ausfällt, wird nur noch über LTE gesurft.


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2016)

Das ist ja dämlich. Scheiß Telekom.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. März 2016)

Wenn ich bei mir den Stecker ziehe, surfen ich nur noch über LTE.
Das geht auch problemlos,


Nehme ich meinen Router mit zu meinen Eltern (ca. 30km von hier entfernt) dann meckert der Router wegen des falschen Standortes.


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. März 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist ja dämlich. Scheiß Telekom.


Jetzt isses wieder die doofe Telekom...
Schau doch einfach mal nach, ob ein Ausbau bei dir geplant ist.


----------



## RenovatioApo (13. März 2016)

Internet funktioniert beim Ausstecken wunderbar. Das einzige was man dann nicht mehr machen kann ist Telefonieren.


----------



## Noobsgodown (13. März 2016)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Jetzt isses wieder die doofe Telekom...
> Schau doch einfach mal nach, ob ein Ausbau bei dir geplant ist.



Nunja, die Bindung der Hybrid-Tarife an DSL-Anschlüsse aufwärts der 1000kbit/s ist gerade für Kunden auf dem Land mit Bandbreiten <1000kbit/s ärgerlich. Verständlich, dass man darüber kein VoIP realisieren kann. Aber Tarife mit unbegrenztem LTE inklusive der alten analog/ISDN-Technik wären bei vielen willkommen.
Meiner Meinung nach eine Marktlücke 

B2T: Wie bereits erwähnt funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. März 2016)

Das ist keine Marktlücke, man könnte den Anbietern fast unterstellen, dass dies sogar so gewollt ist. 
Stationäre LTE-Zugänge die kein DSL vorraussetzen gibt es ja bereits, dummerweise nur inklusive Datenvolumen. Wäre dies nicht gewollt, würde es schon LANGE unbegrenzte LTE-Tarife geben... 
Denn ob wer mit einem extrem langsamen DSL-Zugang das Netz auslastet oder jemand ohne DSL-Zugang, ist praktisch vernachlässigbar...

Und ich denke mir auch irgendwie aus Sicht eines Anbieters... "Wieso soll ich dem Kunden unbegrenztes Datenvolumen geben, wenn er schon für einen begrenzten Zugang mehr bezahlt wie für einen normalen DSL-Anschluss und ich spätestens durch das Verkaufen von Zusatzvolumen mir eine goldene Nase verdiene?"

Da könnte man übrigens statt "Wieso soll ich dem Kunden unbegrenztes Datenvolumen geben, ...." auch "Wieso sollte ich das Festnetz ausbauen, ..." schreiben.


----------



## Noobsgodown (14. März 2016)

Ob der Kunde jetzt 2000kbit/s noch über die Festnetzleitung zieht ist glaube ich vernachlässigbar bei den aktuellen Hybrid-Tarifen. Da ist der LTE-Zugang schließlich auch nicht limitiert.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2016)

Noobsgodown schrieb:


> Nunja, die Bindung der Hybrid-Tarife an DSL-Anschlüsse aufwärts der 1000kbit/s ist gerade für Kunden auf dem Land mit Bandbreiten <1000kbit/s ärgerlich. Verständlich, dass man darüber kein VoIP realisieren kann.



Ab 384 Kbit/s bei einen Annex J Anschluss. 

(Uploadrate für die benötigte IP Telefonie ist bei ANNEX J bedeutend höher als bei Annex B, wo dafür mindestens DSL 2000 von Nöten sind)


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. März 2016)

Das  mit dem unbegrenzten LTE hat nen recht logischen Grund wenn mann mal an die Netzauslastung und Priorität von Hybrid denkt.  Hybrid ist rein optional. Du hast keinen Anspruch auf Geschwindigkeiten über Hybrid. Aus dem Grund ist es ja auch kostenlos. Am LTE Masst hat Hybrid eine sehr geringe Priorität, nach Mobilfunk und LTE-only Lösungen. Warum sollte die Telekom die Telekom die Leute mit der höheren Prio einschränken, obwohl du alles ja über den DSL-Anteil machen kannst? Im Umkehrschluss heißt es aber auch... Leitungskapazität ist frei, also auch für Hybrid freigegeben.  Würde man jetzt unbegrenztes Volumen bei den LTE-only Verträgen anbieten, würde viele davon den ganzen Tag saugen und damit das Netz für Mobilfunkkunden lahmlegen, die auch über LTE telefonieren, mal fix ihre Urlaubsbilder verschicken wollen, oder geschäftlich damit arbeiten.


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2016)

Muss ja nicht mal unbegrenz sein. 100 GB im Monat würden ja auch reichen. Hier gibt es ja sogar 1TB im Monat: Kabel Internet und Telefon mit bis zu 2�� Mbit/s - Vodafone für gerade mal 40€.

15 GB sind einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, insbesondere, wenn man dafür fast 70€ zahlt. Wir werden wohl jetzt mal mit Kündigung drohen, mal sehen, wie viel man raushohlen kann. Insbesondere, da der Vertrag ja jetzt für 30€ weniger angeboten wird. Mit der Ersparniss könnte man 2 mal 10 GiB (jeweils 14,99€) dazubuchen.  LTE Zuhause M: Internet-Flat mit 21,6 Mbit/s - Vodafone


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht mal unbegrenz sein. 100 GB im Monat würden ja auch reichen. Hier gibt es ja sogar 1TB im Monat: Kabel Internet und Telefon mit bis zu 2�� Mbit/s - Vodafone für gerade mal 40€.



Das ist aber Festnetz...


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist aber Festnetz...


Kabel, das hat nichts mit den Telefonleitungen zutun.
Hat der TE auch eventuell die Kabel TV Leitungen, dann könnte er darüber Internet bekommen.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kabel, das hat nichts mit den Telefonleitungen zutun.



Und? Es hat vor allem nichts mit LTE zu tun und darum geht's.

PS:

Auch Koax bezeichnet man als Festnetz:

Festnetz – Wikipedia


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und? Es hat vor allem nichts mit Mobilfunk zu tun und darum geht's.


Falsch ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2016)

Nö. Siehe meinen Link.


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nö. Siehe meinen Link.





> Als Festnetz wird die Gesamtheit aller öffentlichen leitungsgebundenen Telefonnetze bezeichnet.


Das hat nichts mit Koax oder nicht Koax zu tun, also ließ deine Links mal selber.


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Koax oder nicht Koax zu tun, also ließ deine Links mal selber.



Laut deiner Aussage wäre FTTH dann auch kein Festnetz...  Fest=Kabel
In dem Artikel wird sogar auf Coax eingegangen


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Koax oder nicht Koax zu tun, also ließ deine Links mal selber.



Ich denke, du hast nicht den gesamten Artikel gelesen.
Festnetz bezieht sich auf die letzte Meile zum Kunden, die eben "Fest" also per Kabel (und nicht per Funk) erschlossen ist. Dazu zählen Kupfer-, Koax- und Glasfaserkabel. Und deswegen war meine Aussage aus Post #14 richtig so wie sie ist.


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2016)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Laut deiner Aussage wäre FTTH dann auch kein Festnetz...  Fest=Kabel
> In dem Artikel wird sogar auf Coax eingegangen


Ich habe gar keine Aussage getroffen, sondern nur den Artikel zitiert.
Demnach ist FTTH kein Festnetz, da es keine Telefonkabel sind.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich denke, du hast nicht den gesamten Artikel gelesen.
> Festnetz bezieht sich auf die letzte Meile zum Kunden, die eben "Fest" also per Kabel (und nicht per Funk) erschlossen ist. Dazu zählen Kupfer-, Koax- und Glasfaserkabel. Und deswegen war meine Aussage aus Post #14 richtig so wie sie ist.


Nein, da es keine Telefonkabel sind, was nach dem Wikipedia Artikel Voraussetzung ist.
Die Kabelart spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2016)

LIES DOCH MAL BITTE DEN ARTIKEL


ZITAT:


"Details zu den Leitungstypen im *FESTNETZ*

Freileitung
[…]


Verdrillte Kupferadern
[…]


Koaxialkabel
[…]


Lichtwellenleiter
[…]


----------------


Festnetz bedeutet im Endeffekt (und genauso steht es im Artikel), dass es ein leitungsgebundener Anschluss ist. Dabei ist es egal, ob es Kupfer-, Koax- oder Glasfaserkabel ist, denn das alles ist FESTnetz.


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2016)

Bringt nur nichts wenn es kein TELEFONNETZ ist!
Der hört nach ISDN auf und dort ist auch keine Rede von DVB-C Kabel als Telefonkabel.
Und ein für DVB-C Koaxkabel wird nicht zu einem TELEFONkabel, nur weil es ein Koax-Kabel ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2016)

Das ist vollkommen schnuppe. Internet, Telefon, und TV laufen in allen drei Fällen (Kupfer, Koax, FTTH) über eine Leitung. Und diese Leitung(en) bezeichnet man als Festnetz, so wie man LTE als Teil des Mobilfunknetzes bezeichnet. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
Ergo bezieht sich der Link zum Tarif von Vodafone mit den 1000GB Volumen auf einen Festnetztarif, nicht auf einen Mobilfunktarif.


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen schnuppe. Internet, Telefon, und TV laufen in allen drei Fällen (Kupfer, Koax, FTTH) über eine Leitung. Und diese Leitung(en) bezeichnet man als Festnetz, so wie man LTE als Mobilfunknetz bezeichnet. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


Der Wikiartikel sagt was anderes.
Und für mich sind Festnetz und Kabel zwei unterschiedliche Sachen.



> Ergo bezieht sich der Link zum Tarif von Vodafone mit den 1000GB Volumen auf einen Festnetztarif, nicht auf einen Mobilfunktarif.


Der TE hat nur geschrieben, das bei ihm nur ISDN verfügbar ist und keine Aussage über einen möglicherweisen vorhandenen Kabelanschluss gemacht.
Nebenbei habe ich nie behauptet das es ein Mobilfunktarif ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der TE hat nur geschrieben, das bei ihm nur ISDN verfügbar ist und keine Aussage über einen möglicherweisen vorhandenen Kabelanschluss gemacht.
> Nebenbei habe ich nie behauptet das es ein Mobilfunktarif ist.



Mann, Mann, Mann, was ist es wieder herrlich sinnlos mit dir zu diskutieren.

1. Interessiert es keinen, was du unter Festnetz verstehst.

2. Spricht der TE in Post #13 über Datenvolumen im LTE Netz, als Antwort auf Post #12
Zitat:
"Muss ja nicht mal unbegrenz sein. 100 GB im Monat würden ja auch reichen. Hier gibt es ja sogar 1TB im Monat: Kabel Internet und Telefon mit bis zu 2�� Mbit/s - Vodafone für gerade mal 40€."

Nur verlinkt er dann einen Festnatztarif, keinen LTE Tarif. Und genau darauf bin ich in Post #14 eingegangen.
Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal die Posts #12-14 lesen. Dann verstehst du auch, worum es ursprünglich ging. 

3. Habe ich nie behauptet, dass du behauptet hast, dass es ein Mobilfunktarif ist.

4. Hast du den Wiki Artikel scheinbar immer noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, Mann, was ist es wieder herrlich sinnlos mit dir zu diskutieren.


Gleichfalls.


> 1. Interessiert es keinen, was du unter Festnetz verstehst.


Ich nehme nur die Definition aus Wikipedia.



> 4. Hast du den Wiki Artikel scheinbar immer noch nicht verstanden.


Gleichfalls.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2016)

Und die Definition bei Wiki besagt, dass man Leitungen egal welcher Art, über die man (auch) telefonieren kann, als Festnetz bezeichnet. Im Gegensatz zum Mobilfunknetz.
Und wenn hier jemand einen Tarif verlinkt, in dem Telefon und Internet über eine Leitung, nicht per Funk, angeboten werden, egal ob diese Leitung Kupfer, Koax, oder Glasfaser ist, dann ist dies laut Definition auf Wiki, Festnetz.

Nochmal für dich:

Festnetz: Definition und Entwicklung | NFON Glossar

"Obwohl es keine zu hundert Prozent einheitliche Definition für das Festnetz gibt, bezeichnet der Begriff typischerweise die Gesamtheit der leitungsgebundenen Netze, die für die Sprach- und Datenkommunikation verwendet werden. Der Festnetzanschluss ist damit ein über Kabel realisierter Endkundenanschluss, über den Anwender telefonieren oder Daten im Internet übertragen können. Das Festnetz ist klar vom Mobilfunknetz abgegrenzt, bei dem die Endkunden über drahtlose Übertragungstechniken mit dem Netz verbunden sind."


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. März 2016)

Wie turbosnake einfach nicht in der lage ist sich sein unwissem einzugestehen ist herrlich.

Und in seinem wikipediartikel zum thema festnetz ist ganz klar die rede von jeder art von kabellage zur datenuebertragung am haus.


Nochmal zum thema:

Ich hoffe, da ab 2017 ja die hybrid technologie aich bei vodafone usw eingefuehrt wird, dass man dann durch etwas mehr konkurrenzdruck ausbaut und breitflaechiger anbietet.


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. März 2016)

Ju, eine weitere halbherzige Kopie von Telekom Produkten... bei dem Netz wird das nix.


----------

